# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Μετατροπή τροφοδοτικού υπολογιστή σε τροφοδοτικό πάγκου (ATX power supply)

## Stergios_[.gr]

Μετέτρεψα ένα 400W τροφοδοτικό ηλεκτρονικού Υπολογιστή (ATX PSU δηλαδή) σε τροφοδοτικό πάγκου για να μου καλύπτει τις βασικές μου ανάγκες. Δουλεύω κυρίως τα 5V και τα 12V, οπότε δεν χρειαζόμουν κάτι πιο εξειδικευμένο. Χρησιμοποίησα το PCB από το τροφοδοτικό του ΗΥ και το έβαλα σε ένα μεγαλύτερο κουτί, για να έχω χώρο για όλα τα βύσματα. 
Παρέχει εξ αρχής: 

+3.3V,+5V,+12V,-5V,-12VΜεταβλητή τάση από 1.25V έως 10.75Vή 1.25V έως 21.75V
   Για την μεταβαλόμενη τάση, χρησιμοποίσα ένα LM317T voltage regulator. Χρησιμοποιώντας ως γείωση του LM317T (α) την γείωση του τροφοδοτικού μπορεί να δώσει 1.25V έως 10.75V ενώ (β) αν χρησιμοποιήσω τα -12V ως "γείωση" τότε το LM317T μπορεί να δώσει στις εξόδους του από 1.25V έως 21.75V.* ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, σε αυτήν την ρύθμιση η τροφοδοσία από την μεταβλητή ταση ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε κύκλωμα που τροφοδοτείται από τις άλλες! ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΟΙΝΗ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ, ΘΑ ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΣΟΥΝ!* Γι'αυτό έβαλα και το κιτρινο LED δίπλα από τον διακόπτη για να υπάρχει ένδειξη.

Χρησιμοποίησα: 

ένα κλασικό κουτί (Normabox "403" 160x200x100mm)τον ανεμιστήρα από το τροφοδοτικόένα ψηφιακό βολτόμετρο LCD: ~7€ από ΕΒΑΥbanana plugs2 12V φωτιζόμενους διακόπτεςτον διακόπτη των 220Vac που πήρα από το τροφοδοτικό PC
*Φωτογραφίες* (κάντε click για να μεγένθυνση):

----------

tzibaeri (24-04-17)

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Το σχηματικό που χρησιμοποίησα:


Μερικές φωτογραφίες από την κατασκευή:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Μερικές ακόμα:


   

Έντυσα τον πάτο του κουτιού με ένα παλιό mousepad για μόνωση, μην και τυχόν υπάρξει καμία επαφή του PCB με το μέταλλο..

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Το LM317, μαζί με την ψύκτρα του:

Το 2ο LM317, είναι για την τροφοδοσία της οθόνης, επειδή έκανα βλακία και πήρα οθόνη που ήθελε τροφοδοσία 5V, και όχι 12V..Ξέχασα να το πώ στον πωλητή...


Και μια μικρή προσθήκη, που μου άρεσε πολύ :Tongue2:  :

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Τώρα δουλεύω για να εγκαταστήσω έλεγχο του ανεμιστήρα σύμφωνα με την θερμοκρασία των ψυκτρών του PCB. Σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω PIC και κάποιο θερμόμετρο από την MAXIM (να'ναι καλά τα δείγματα).. Καμία ιδέα για θερμόμετρο?
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## JOHNY+

βαλε κατι τετειο με ενα θερμιστορ , 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47199

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ευχαριστώ πολύ JOHNY!
Τι θερμοκρασία άραγε είναι ΟΚ για τις ψύκτρες? :Think:

----------


## Thanos10

Στεργιε  πολυ ωραια δουλεια  μπραβο παρα πολυ καλο, και ωραια κατασκευη.

----------


## billtech

DS1820 το κοιταξες?θε βρεις και κωδικα μεσα στο forum

----------


## SV1EDG

Μπράβο Στέργιε.Προτείνω κι εγω κάποιον controller.Είχα φτιάξει ένα θερμόμετρο με ATmega8.Aν ενδιαφέρεσαι να ψάξω να βρω κώδικα και κύκλωμα.

----------

JOHN A65 (12-11-11)

----------


## Nemmesis

μια χαρα κατασκευη... αλλα τα φορτια τη λενε??? αν δεν εχεις τπτ στα 5v συνηθως δεν μπορεις να δουλεψεις τπτ στις αλλες τασεις...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Για τον επιτηρητή τάσης λες? Δεν ξέρω ακόμα, μέχρις στιγμής από 12V οδηγώ ανεμιστηράκια, μέχρι 1Α, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα...

Αυτό είναι το αυτοκόλλητο του τροφοδοτικού:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Για τον επιτηρητή τάσης λες? Δεν ξέρω ακόμα, μέχρις στιγμής από 12V οδηγώ ανεμιστηράκια, μέχρι 1Α, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα...
> 
> Αυτό είναι το αυτοκόλλητο του τροφοδοτικού:



ναι για τον επιτηρητη λεω... 1Α δεν ειναι τπτ... αν εισαι οκ προς το παρων μια χαρα... αργοτερα αν ισως χρειαστε μπορεις να παρεις ενα 12v φωτιστηκακι με λαμπα πυρακτωσεως και το συνδευεις στα 5V ετσι θα εχεις και λιγο φωτισμο κοντα στο τροφοδοτικο αν χρειαστει... γιατι αν βαλεις αντιστασεις θα ζεστενονται πολυ και δεν θα μπορεις να το δουλευεις αρκετη ωρα

----------


## JOHNY+

να ρωτησω και εγω κατι , το τροφοδοτικο του υπολογιστη δεν ρυθμιζει αυτοματα τις στροφες του ανεμιστηρα σε σχεση με την ισχυ που τραβαμε , η οχι ?  :Huh: 

Γιατι αμα το κανει αυτοματα , γιατι δεν το αφηνεις τον ανεμιστηρα πανω στο τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## georgz

Μαμάτο!!!!! Πόσο σου κόστισε όλη η κατασκευή? Πόσα ampere βγάζει??

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> να ρωτησω και εγω κατι , το τροφοδοτικο του υπολογιστη δεν ρυθμιζει αυτοματα τις στροφες του ανεμιστηρα σε σχεση με την ισχυ που τραβαμε , η οχι ? 
> 
> Γιατι αμα το κανει αυτοματα , γιατι δεν το αφηνεις τον ανεμιστηρα πανω στο τροφοδοτικο.



Γιατί από το PCB φεύγουν καλώδια Κόκκινο-Μαύρο, στα 12V, και όχι μεταβλητα... Είναι μούφα το σύστημα ψύξης, και ας γράφει πάνω "PWM" είναι ψέμα... Αυτό ισχύει σίγουρα και 100% στα ανεμιστηράκια CPU-GPU..





> ναι για τον επιτηρητη λεω... 1Α δεν ειναι τπτ... αν εισαι οκ προς το παρων μια χαρα... αργοτερα αν ισως χρειαστε μπορεις να παρεις ενα 12v φωτιστηκακι με λαμπα πυρακτωσεως και το συνδευεις στα 5V ετσι θα εχεις και λιγο φωτισμο κοντα στο τροφοδοτικο αν χρειαστει... γιατι αν βαλεις αντιστασεις θα ζεστενονται πολυ και δεν θα μπορεις να το δουλευεις αρκετη ωρα



Kαλή ιδέα! Αν δώ ότι "κρεμάει" σε μεγαλύτερα φορτία θα το δοκιμάσω!!





> Μαμάτο!!!!! Πόσο σου κόστισε όλη η κατασκευή? Πόσα ampere βγάζει??



Λοιπόν, συνοπτικά και στην χειρότερη περίπτωση *ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 38€*:

Κουτί 8€LM317 1€1 ποτεντσιόμετρο 4.7κΩ + knob, 2€LCD volt-meter 9€2 φωτιζόμενοι διακόπτες 12V, 9€2 απλοί διακόπτες, 3€16 θηλυκές μπανάνες, 6€
Από Amprere, ότι έβγαζε το τροφοδοτικό, δες την φωτογραφία πιο πάνω.

Στην Μεταβαλόμενη Τάση, ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΙΔΕΑ!! :Blush:  Πάντως όχι πάνω από 1.5Α που είναι το όριο του LM317...

----------


## georgz

Αυτό ήταν το τροφοδοτικό?? http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.700161

----------


## JOHNY+

> Γιατί από το PCB φεύγουν καλώδια Κόκκινο-Μαύρο, στα 12V, και όχι μεταβλητα... Είναι μούφα το σύστημα ψύξης, και ας γράφει πάνω "PWM" είναι ψέμα... Αυτό ισχύει σίγουρα και 100% στα ανεμιστηράκια CPU-GPU..



α, καταλαβα .
Γιατι ειχα φτιαξει και εγω μια παρομοια κατασκευη παλια , και εχω παρατηρησει οτι οσο εβαζα φορτιο , ο ανεμιστηρας γυρναγε πιο γρηγορα .

Παντως πολυ ωραια , και προσεγμενη κατασκευη , συγχαρητηρια .

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Αυτό ήταν το τροφοδοτικό?? http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.700161



Ιδέα δεν έχω Georgz!
Έγραφε πάνω: *Τ & P MEIJI, Model: MEIJI 400-ATX*

Δες φωτό πιο πάνω!

----------


## georgz

Οκ! Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Κ πάλι μπράβο!! Άντε να αρχίσω και 'γω τις κατασκευές!

----------


## tasosmos

> Γιατί από το PCB φεύγουν καλώδια Κόκκινο-Μαύρο, στα 12V, και όχι μεταβλητα... Είναι μούφα το σύστημα ψύξης, και ας γράφει πάνω "PWM" είναι ψέμα... Αυτό ισχύει σίγουρα και 100% στα ανεμιστηράκια CPU-GPU..



Δεν χρειαζεται να εχει απαραιτητα 3 καλωδια ο ανεμιστηρας για να αυξομειωνεις την ταχυτητα του, και με 2 γινεται μια χαρα. 
Το 3ο καλωδιακι (κιτρινο κλασικα) ειναι για να διαβαζεις τις στροφες του ανεμιστηρα. Αν δεν υπαρχει απλα δεν εχεις ενδειξη στροφων.

Αν κατεβασεις πχ το speedfan θα δεις οτι σου επιτρεπει ρυθμιση σε ολους τους ανεμιστηρες που ειναι συνδεδεμενοι πανω σε 3πινα της μητρικης (εξαρταται φυσικα απο το μοντελο της μητρικης αλλα οι σχετικα νεες το υποστηριζουν ολες).

Οσον αφορα το τροφοδοτικο τα περισσοτερα σχετικα καλα εχουν ρυθμιση στροφων αλλα δεν ξερω για το συγκεκριμενο τι γινεται.

----------


## Nemmesis

να ρωτησω κατι που προσεξα... με το fan βαζεις αερα μεσα στο κουτι... 
απο που βγαινει ο αερας?

----------


## Xarry

Πολυ ωραιο! Τα νουμερα πως τα εγρεψες πανω στο κουτι;

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> να ρωτησω κατι που προσεξα... με το fan βαζεις αερα μεσα στο κουτι... 
> απο που βγαινει ο αερας?



Ο αέρας βγαίνει από τα grill που είχε το κουτι εξαρχής. Έχει μία σχαρίτσα για αερισμό σε κάθε μεριά. Θερμοδυναμικά όχι βέλτιστο να σπρώχνω αέρα μέσα στο κουτί, αλλά τον ρίχνω απευθείας πάνω στις ψύκτρες, οπότε κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά.





> Πολυ ωραιο! Τα νουμερα πως τα εγρεψες πανω στο κουτι;



Εκτύπωση σε χαρτί είναι! Τύπωσα πρώτα την πρόσοψη όπως την σχεδίασα, μετά άνοιξα με οδηγό την τυπωμένη και στο τέλος πλαστικοποίησα την εκτύπωση και την κόλλησα στην πρόσοψη.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> ......και στο τέλος πλαστικοποίησα την εκτύπωση και την κόλλησα στην πρόσοψη.....



Ωραίο κατασκευή και εμφάνιση .   

Πώς έκανες πλαστικοποίηση  για πές λεπτομέριες  ??  

Με ενδιαφέρει γιατί έχω κάνει κατσκευές και την πρόσοψη την  γράφω με το χέρι  :Blush: 

Πέρνουμαι ενα .....  κ.λ.π.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Πέρνουμαι ενα ..... κ.λ.π.



 
πρωτα τυπονουμε την προσοψη μας και στη συνεχεια παμε σε ενα βιβλιοπωλειο και λεμε να μας το κανουν πλαστικοποιηση...
μετα βαζουμε το χερι στη τσεπη δινουμε 30λεπτα, ειμαστε πλεον ετοιμοι :Tongue2:

----------


## JIM_6146B

> πρωτα τυπονουμε την προσοψη μας και στη συνεχεια παμε σε ενα βιβλιοπωλειο και λεμε να μας το κανουν πλαστικοποιηση...
> μετα βαζουμε το χερι στη τσεπη δινουμε 30λεπτα, ειμαστε πλεον ετοιμοι



Είμαστε έτοιμοι και μετά .....την βάζουμαι στο αρχείο  :Tongue2:  . 

Πώς την κολλάμε στην πρόσοψη ??

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> πρωτα τυπονουμε την προσοψη μας και στη συνεχεια παμε σε ενα βιβλιοπωλειο και λεμε να μας το κανουν πλαστικοποιηση...
> μετα βαζουμε το χερι στη τσεπη δινουμε 30λεπτα, ειμαστε πλεον ετοιμοι



 :Lol:  :Lol: XAXAXAXAXAXA :Lol:  :Lol: 
Ακριβώς έτσι!!!

Την πρόσοψη την κόλλησα με ένα σπρευ-κόλλας που είχα (για καλλιτεχνείες). Αλλά στεκόνταν πολύ καλά κ μόνο με LOGO υποθέτω... Ασε που την κρατάνε κ οι διακόπτες, βύσματα, οθόνες.. Αλλη λύση η κολλητική ταινία 2 όψεων!

----------


## Nemmesis

> Πώς την κολλάμε στην πρόσοψη ??



uhu, logo, βενζινοκολλα και καθε αλλη κολλα τυπου "οτι εχω στο σπιτι και βαριεμε να βρω να παρω αλλη" :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

αα ξεχασα... εχουμε να κανουμε τις τρυπες... 
ψαλιδακι, χαρτοκοπτι, φαλτσετα, ψαλιδακι για τα νυχια.. (ξερετε οχι αυτο που χρησιμοποιειτε εσεις αλλα της κοπελας που δεν σας αφηνει να το χρησιμοποιεισετε) :Smile:  :Tongue:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> να ρωτησω κατι που προσεξα... με το fan βαζεις αερα μεσα στο κουτι... 
> απο που βγαινει ο αερας?



XAXAXA
o αέρας βγαίνει και από ΟΛΑ τα βύσματα που μπαίνουν οι μπανάνες!!! Είναι διαμπερή.. Οπότε από τουλάχιστον 16 τρύπες και 2 σχάρες (grill).. Κυκλοφορεί, trust me.

----------


## mjoebar

Μπραβο πολυ καλη κατασκευη

συγχαρητηρια στον 'μερακλη' Στεργιο.

----------


## gep58

και μια καλοπροαίρετη παρατήρηση...
Όταν κάνουμε τρύπες ή εγποπές καθαρίζουμε τα γρέζια με μια λίμα ή φρεζάροντας, γιατί κάποιο από αυτά μπορεί να θελήσει να μας κάνει παιχνίδι και όλη η προσπάθεια να πάει χαμένη...

gep58

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Χρόνια πολλά παιδιά, και σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια!

Γιώργο, δυστυχώς άφησα γρέζια στην τρύπα της οθόνης, γιατί ήταν πολύ χοντρά για να μπορέσω να τα λιμάρω.. Έπιασε και η οθόνη καλά σε κάποια από τα δοντάκια, οπότε το άφησα έτσι.. Σωστή η παρατήρησή σου, ελπίζω να μην το πληρώσω με κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα...

----------


## graftopoulos2

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά!
Θα 'θελα να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση.
Έχω φτιάξει το κυκλωμα μεταβαλώμενης τάσης που δείχνει με το pc τροφοδοτικό.Δουλεύει μια χαρά αλλά,οτιδίποτε συνδέσεις επάνω ριχνει την τάση.
Π.Χ Το ρυθμίζω στα 20v,του βαζω ένα led χωρίς αντίσταση και αντι να το κάψει η ταση πέφτει στα 2,8v.γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?Δεν είμαι και ιδιαίτερος γνώστης...
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## asterixx25

Καταπληκτική κατασκευή. :Smile: 
Ετοιμάζω ενα παρόμοιο και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ψηφιακό βολτόμετρο LCD  που μπορούμε να βρούμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα? και επίσης στην θέση του LM317 τι άλλο μπορούμε να βάλουμε να βγάζει περισσότερα Amber?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Βολτόμετρο βρίσκεις και στον Φανό, στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, Σωλομού, κοντά στο Πολυτεχνείο. (Καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών)

Οποιοδήποτε voltage regulator μπορεί να αντέξει πάνω από 1Α, και έως τα Αmperes που μπορεί να δώσει η 12V τάση... *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ όμως, θα μπορεί να δώσει τόσα ΜΟΝΟ στην ρύθμιση για 1.25V έως 10.25V!* H πατέντα για 1.25-21.25V δεν θα πρέπει με τίποτα να φορτωθεί με τέτοιες απαιτήσεις ρεύματος!!
To datasheet της National Semiconductor προτείνει τα LM150 (3A) και LM138 (5A) για μεγαλύτερα ρεύματα...

----------


## klik

αν έχεις όρεξη... υπάρχουν λύσεις, googlaρισε "lm317 2n3055"
π.χ.
http://www.kingsolder.com/circuit/im...9080812160.gif

----------


## asterixx25

> To datasheet της National Semiconductor προτείνει τα LM150 (3A) και LM138 (5A) για μεγαλύτερα ρεύματα



Αν χρησιμοποιήσω ενα απο τα 2, (LM150 (3A) και LM138 (5A)) κυκλωματικό διάγραμμα θα χρησιμοποιήσω απο τα pdf τους ή κάτι άλλο  :Confused1:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ναι ναι, τα PDF του είναι η Βίβλος.. και εγώ από εκεί έφτιαξα το μεταβλητό μου..

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> αν έχεις όρεξη... υπάρχουν λύσεις, googlaρισε "lm317 2n3055"
> π.χ.
> http://www.kingsolder.com/circuit/im...9080812160.gif



Σωωωπαα! Πολύ έξυπνη λύση, ΤΗΧ KliK!!

Και 4 τρανζίστορ για να μοιράζεται το φορτίο? :Blush:

----------


## klik

εμένα πάντως μου αρέσουν αυτά τα regulator http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM2576.pdf

3A (τυπικό) και δεν ζεστένονται, μια πολυ μικρή ψυκτρούλα βάζω...
περισσότερο ζεστένεται το πηνείο και η δίοδος παρά το ολοκληρωμένο.
Δίοδος MUR420, πηνείο με το χέρι (βγάζω το φιλτραρίσματος εξόδου απο ένα τροφοδοτικό PC) (το δαχτυλίδι στην έξοδο) και το ξανατυλίγω. 
Τα έτοιμα πηνειάκια που βρίσκω συνήθως είναι για 1Α (κάτι μπλε παραλληλεπίπεδα σαν πυκνωτες MKP) καίγονται. Θέλουν πιο χοντρο σύρμα

----------


## headhynter02

Στις εξόδους των 5V και 12V τη έξοδο έχεις ? Σε ένα παλίο τροφοδοτικό των 450 watt που δοκίμασα έβγαζε 5,04V και 12-12,5V χωρίς φορτίο. Από ότι ξέρω ορισμένοι κατασκευαστές δίνουν λίγο παραπάνω τάση ώστε όταν το φορτίο είναι μεγάλο η πτώση τάσης να το φέρνει στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα. Πρόσφατα πείρα τον  pic 18f4550 και σκεφτόμουνα να χρησιμοποιήσω την έξοδο των 5v για να τον τροφοδοτήσω, γίνεται αυτό ή θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιον voltage regulator σαν τον LM7805 ή LM317 ? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Εμένα βγάζει 5,08ν στην "5ν" και 12.28ν στην "12ν", αλλά δεν το έχω φορτώσει με μεγάλα ρεύματα ακόμα, περίπου 1Α μέγιστο έχω δοκιμάσει, αφού δεν μου χρειάζεται και κάτι διαφορετικό. 

Το έφτιαξα για να με βολεύει στους PIC που παίζω, και είναι επαρκέστατο. 

Οπότε φίλε Αντώνη, πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα ούτε εσύ. 

Ούτως ή άλλως, η σειρά αυτή των PIC δέχεται *2~5.5V* για τροφοδοσία. Πάνω από 5.5ν δεν πρόκειται να βγάλει το τροφοδοτικό του ΗΥ, εκτός αν έχει πρόβλημα..

----------


## Xarry

Προσπαθω και γω να κανω ενα τροφοδοτικο να παιξει εκτος υπολογιστη και ενω το βαζω μπρος μια χαρα με το που του βαλω φορτιο κλεινει. Το μονο που βαζω και δεν κλεινει ειναι ενα led στα 3,3 και ενα ανεμιστηρακι στα 5. Δεν ξερω αν εχει σημασια αλλα στα 12V μετραω 10,10 και στα 5 περιπου 5,50. Μηπως τα χει παιξει;

----------


## FILMAN

Τι σου βγάζει στην έξοδο power good?

----------


## Xarry

> Τι σου βγάζει στην έξοδο power good?



Moυ δινει 5,48V

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Σωστός ο Φίλιππος.. Το POWER GOOD περιγράφεται εδώ:



```
The primary purpose of the PC power supply is to supply stable current 
and voltage of differing levels to the motherboard and various peripherals 
attached to our PC's. The ATX design guides are very specific with respect
 to voltage levels, acceptable variation, overload circuitry, plug design and 
even screw-hole placement on the PS cases themselves. As many of you 
are aware, the personal computers today do not function well with
fluctuating voltage levels and may be damaged if operated in a less than 
ideal electrical environment.
  One of the design specifications ensures that the system will not function 
if voltages are not sufficient to operate the system properly. In short, the 
PS is designed to complete a series of Power On Self Tests (POST) before 
the motherboard starts to powerup. These tests determine if all the voltages 
are up to design specification and stable before sending a signal to the 
motherboard. If the POST completes successfully, a POWER_GOOD or POWER_OK 
signal is sent to the processor over the POWER_GOOD line. This signal must 
be continuously present for the system to operate and, if withdrawn (due to 
a brownout, for instance), will generate a system RESET. The system will 
remain in a continuous RESET mode until the signal is restored. Since the 
processor initializes in the RESET mode, the system will not start until sensing 
the PWR_OK signal.
  This signal is a +5V active (nominal) high, usually present within 100ms to 
500ms after applying A/C to the powersupply. Active high means that as long 
as the PS is functioning properly (active), the signal can be measured. There 
may be some variation in the voltage level on this line, but ranges of +2.4V to 
+6.0V are generally considered to be sufficient to force the processor out of RESET.
  Since the signal is generated by the PS for use by the MPU, the PWR_OK (gray) 
wire should not be grounded, attached to any of the other output lines or tied to 
a resistor. It is not required for the PS to function -- its sole purpose is to allow 
the motherboard to initiate the boot process and to continue to function in the 
absence of unstable or improper power levels.
  Could this signal be of any use when converting a PC powersupply to desktop 
usage? Realistically, the answer is YES. A voltage on the PWR_OK line indicates 
that the PS has completed a successful POST and that the output voltages are 
stable and within design specification. If you wanted to use an LED (light 
emitting diode) as an indicator that the PS is on, rather than tie it to one of 
the +5V or +12V lines, attach the PWR_OK line to the anode (+) side of the LED
 and place a 220 ohm resistor on the cathode (-) leg before grounding it. The 
cathode leg is normally shorter on new LEDs -- if the legs have been clipped, the
cathode will be on the same side as a flat spot on the LED base. The LED should 
be bright for normal operation -- it could possibly glow faintly if the PS has 
withdrawn the signal simply due to bleedover.
  After having read several news groups and had some inquiries relative 
to this function, I thought I would add this short section to clarify the purpose 
and operation of the PWR_OK signal. I hope it has been of use.
```

----------


## FILMAN

Όταν βάλεις φορτίο και κλείσει, το power good γίνεται 0;

----------


## Xarry

Δεν καταλαβα και πολλα...

EDIT
Ναι οταν βαλω φορτιο γινεται 0.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ορίστε και το pinout:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

και ορίστε και ένα pdf με σχεδιαστικές προδιαγραφές ενός τροφοδοτικού ΗΥ:
http://www.formfactors.org/developer...12V_PS_1_1.pdf

----------


## Xarry

Αν καταλαβα το power ok ειναι σαν επιτηρητης τασης;

----------


## FILMAN

> Αν καταλαβα το power ok ειναι σαν επιτηρητης τασης;



Είναι ένα σήμα "αυτοδιάγνωσης" του τροφοδοτικού. Όταν όλα είναι καλά, πρέπει να έχεις εκεί γύρω στα 5V. Εφόσον βάζεις ένα μικρό φορτίο και το power good γίνεται 0, θα έλεγα ότι το τροφοδοτικό σου είναι ή χαλασμένο, ή πολύ "έξυπνο"...

----------


## Xarry

Μαλλον χαλασμενο πρεπει να ειναι. Στα μικρα φορτια κραταει βεβαια αλλα του τραβαω μολις 80mA ενω θεωρητικα μπορει να δωσει 20+Α. Αρα το πεταω...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Κοίτα, άμα το βρήκες ήδη πεταγμένο και το μάζεψες, πιθανότατα να πρέπει να φάει σουτ....
Εγώ το δικό μου το πήρα από μια ξαδέρφη η οποία πέταξε τον Pentium I της, λειτουργικότατο..

----------


## dj_mike

Στεργιο πολυ ωραια κατασκευη.
Το σχεδιο για την προσωψη με ποιο προγραμμα την εχεις κανει?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Με το Adobe Illustrator!!

----------


## ConX.

Πολλά μπράβο και από εμένα Στέργιε! Όταν καταλάβω τι μου γίνεται με τις μικρές τάσεις,  θα προσπαθήσω να το φτιάξω!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

ΧΑΧΑ, και εγώ *για να καταλάβω* τις χαμηλές τάσεις το έκανα Κωνσταντίνε!
Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια!

----------


## iosifidisgiorgos

Πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη σου!!! να σε ρωτησω στο σχεδιαγραμμα υπαρχουν 2 η 3 πυκνωτες ?τις γειωσεις να τις βαλω στο -12 η στο gnd του τροφοδοτικου? :Blush:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Στο σχεδιάγραμμα υπάρχουν 2 πυκνωτές. Για να περιορίζουν τον θόρυβο στο ολοκληρωμένο LM317. Θα μπορούσες βέβαια να βάλεις περισσότερους, σε όλα τα ευαίσθητα σημεία, αλλά εγώ δεν το έκανα (θεωρία θορύβων δεν κατέχω!! Έκανα ότι μου υπέδειξε το datasheet του LM317)...
*
Τις γειώσεις θα πρότεινα να τις βάλεις στο GND του τροφοδοτικού. * Υπάρχει βέβαια η δυνατότητα να τις βάλεις με διακόπτη, ΚΑΙ στα -12ν ΚΑΙ στο GND. Θα πρέπει όμως να είσαι πολύ προσεκτικός μην τραβήξεις παραπάνω ρεύμα από αυτό που μπορούν να δώσουν τα αρνητικά, καθώς επίσης να μην μπλέξεις σε στο ΙΔΙΟ κύκλωμα 2 διαφορετικά δυναμικά ως "ΓΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ"... Εγώ έβαλα διακοπτάκι, με ένα τεράστιο ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ LED για να μου υπενθυμίζει να προσέχω..

Πόσταρε φωτογραφίες μόλις τελειώσεις, να το δούμε.. Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## iosifidisgiorgos

σε ευχαριστω ...Στεριο!!! :Smile:

----------


## asterixx25

Στέργιε μια ερώτηση ακόμα.

Άν δεν κάνω λάθος χρησιμοποίησες μεταλλικό κουτί για την κατασκευή.

Θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και πλαστικό κουτί  :Confused1: 

Και λίγο πιο γενικά. Σε τέτοιες κατασκευές τι διαφορά έχει το πλαστικό με το μεταλλικό κουτί  :Confused1: 
Μήπως βάζοντας μεταλλικό κουτί έχουμε καλύτερη απαγωγή θερμότητας  :Confused1:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ηλία, πραγματικά δεν γνωρίζω! 

Μην γνωρίζοντας, ακολούθησα τα όσα είδα να γίνονται από όλους τους υπόλοιπους. Δεν είδα κανένα τροφοδοτικό χωρίς μεταλλικό κουτί, και χωρίς γείωση στο πλαίσιο, οπότε έκανα ακριβώς το ίδιο. Σκέφτηκα ότι για να το κάνουν όσοι έχουν σπουδάσει ηλεκτρονικοί, κάτι θα ξέρουν.

Υποψιάζομαι πάντως ότι είναι για καλύτερη γείωση, καλύτερη μόνωση και καλύτερη απαγωγή θερμότητας, όπως είπες και εσύ..

----------


## navar

πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή ... την είχα στο μυαλό μου εδώ και μέρες αλλά δεν ήξερα οτι κάποιος την έχει υλοποιήσει !!!.. εύκολα τα υλικά και έξυπνες ιδέες... το βολτόμετρο της πρόσοψης το έχεις δεί πουθενά online ? σε κανένα site ? ( μιας και εδώ επαρχία αποκλείεται να το βρω ) αν και είμαι έτοιμος να χαλάσω ένα φτηνιάρικο πολύμετρο (κάτω απο 10ε είχε )..

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Σωστή ιδέα με το πολύμετρο... Το δικό μου voltoμετρό το βρήκα online στο ΕΒΑΥ...
http://global.ebay.com/search?Query=...1&PageNumber=1

----------


## fuzz

μεχρι ποσα Αμπερ μπορει να δωσει ενα τετοιο τροφοδοτικο?

εχω "σκαλισει" ενα του εχω βαλει μια λαμπα αυτοκινητου 12 V τραβαει περιπου στα 5Α για αρκετη ωρα

το τροφοδοτικο πανω λεει 12V/12 Α 

αυτες ειναι τιμες κορυφης?
θελω να το δουλεψω σε πομποδεκτη βασης με εξοδο 50W και ρευμα (συμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστη) 8Α

----------


## Nemmesis

> μεχρι ποσα Αμπερ μπορει να δωσει ενα τετοιο τροφοδοτικο?
> 
> εχω "σκαλισει" ενα του εχω βαλει μια λαμπα αυτοκινητου 12 V τραβαει περιπου στα 5Α για αρκετη ωρα
> 
> το τροφοδοτικο πανω λεει 12V/12 Α 
> 
> αυτες ειναι τιμες κορυφης?
> θελω να το δουλεψω σε πομποδεκτη βασης με εξοδο 50W και ρευμα (συμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστη) 8Α



οσο και αν τα θεοποιουν αυτα τα τροφοδοτικα δουλεια δεν κανεις αν δεν εχεις φορτιο στα 5V του τροφοδοτικου... για αυτο και πολους θα τους ακουσεις να λενε οτι και καλα ειναι το κολου τα τροφοδοτικα αυτα γιατι ενω πχ λενε 15Α στα 12V δεν δινουν ουτε 2Α...

----------


## Pefres

δηλαδη αν εχει μια σταθερη καταναλωση στα 5V θα δινει 12A στα 12V????
 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:

----------


## Nemmesis

> δηλαδη αν εχει μια σταθερη καταναλωση στα 5V θα δινει 12A στα 12V????



ναι. ετσι ειναι φτιαγμενα... και μαλιστα οταν λεω καταναλωση εννοω πανω απο 5Α στα 5V

----------


## Pefres

πολυ ενδιαφερον......
και αν εχει  καταναλωση *μονο* στα 5V δουλευει?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Το έχει ξαναπεί προηγουμένως ο Παναγιώτης:





> Για τον επιτηρητή τάσης λες? Δεν ξέρω ακόμα, μέχρις στιγμής από 12V οδηγώ ανεμιστηράκια, μέχρι 1Α, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα...







> ναι για τον επιτηρητη λεω... 1Α δεν ειναι τπτ... αν εισαι οκ προς το παρων μια χαρα... αργοτερα αν ισως χρειαστε μπορεις να παρεις ενα 12v φωτιστηκακι με λαμπα πυρακτωσεως και το συνδευεις στα 5V ετσι θα εχεις και λιγο φωτισμο κοντα στο τροφοδοτικο αν χρειαστει... γιατι αν βαλεις αντιστασεις θα ζεστενονται πολυ και δεν θα μπορεις να το δουλευεις αρκετη ωρα



Στα 5ν υπάρχει επιτηρητής τάση. Αν δουλεύεις μόνο τα 5ν, καλά θα δουλεύει..

----------


## Pefres

Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## navar

τελειώνει και το δικό μου !!!! έκανα και κόλπο και το έκανα με 2 psu να έχει και περισσότερα Ampeράκια !!!!!
στο κουτάκι είμαι , μόλις βρώ χρόνο θα το τελειώσω !!!( μήν περιμένετε υπερπαραγωγή σαν του Στέλιου !)

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

LOL, ποιος είναι ο Στέλιος?

Μου μυρίζει πρόβλημα η πατέντα με 2 PSU.. Αλλά και πάλι, δεν ξέρω από αυτά..

----------


## navar

> LOL, ποιος είναι ο Στέλιος?
> 
> Μου μυρίζει πρόβλημα η πατέντα με 2 PSU.. Αλλά και πάλι, δεν ξέρω από αυτά..




ναι τώρα είδα οτι είναι Στέργιος  :frown:  συγνώμη !!!!!

έβαλα διπλοδίοδο σε κάθε έξοδο !!! φαίνεται να δουλέυει προς το παρών !!!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Αν είσαι από εμάς που δεν έχουν γνώσεις σε βάθος της θεωρίας, καλύτερα να το δημοσιεύσεις πριν φτιάξεις το τελικό, μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα που δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς..
(Αυτά τα λέω εγώ, που δεν ήξερα αν πρέπει να συνδέσω την γείωση στο κουτί μου...Τόσο NOOB..)

----------


## Xarry

> ναι. ετσι ειναι φτιαγμενα... και μαλιστα οταν λεω καταναλωση εννοω πανω απο 5Α στα 5V



Με βαττικη αντισταση 1Ω στα 5V τραβαω απο τα 12V ~10Α οταν το τροφοδοτικο στα 12V εχει μεγιστο ρευμα 12Α. Βεβαια η αντισταση εχει ενα θεμα καθως ειναι 10W και δουλευει στα 5V*5A=25W...

----------


## fuzz

για να το παμε στα 13,8 θελει πολυ δουλεια ?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> για να το παμε στα 13,8 θελει πολυ δουλεια ?



Δεν είναι αξιόπιστη λύση. Ψάξε στο φόρουμ, έχει συζητηθεί πολλές φορές. 
Κόσμος έχει κάνει την δουλειά του,
και άλλος κόσμος απαξιώνει την μέθοδο..

----------


## herctrap

> Στο σχεδιάγραμμα υπάρχουν 2 πυκνωτές. Για να περιορίζουν τον θόρυβο στο ολοκληρωμένο LM317. Θα μπορούσες βέβαια να βάλεις περισσότερους, σε όλα τα ευαίσθητα σημεία, αλλά εγώ δεν το έκανα (θεωρία θορύβων δεν κατέχω!! Έκανα ότι μου υπέδειξε το datasheet του LM317)...
> *
> Τις γειώσεις θα πρότεινα να τις βάλεις στο GND του τροφοδοτικού. * Υπάρχει βέβαια η δυνατότητα να τις βάλεις με διακόπτη, ΚΑΙ στα -12ν ΚΑΙ στο GND. Θα πρέπει όμως να είσαι πολύ προσεκτικός μην τραβήξεις παραπάνω ρεύμα από αυτό που μπορούν να δώσουν τα αρνητικά, καθώς επίσης να μην μπλέξεις σε στο ΙΔΙΟ κύκλωμα 2 διαφορετικά δυναμικά ως "ΓΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ"... Εγώ έβαλα διακοπτάκι, με ένα τεράστιο ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ LED για να μου υπενθυμίζει να προσέχω..
> 
> Πόσταρε φωτογραφίες μόλις τελειώσεις, να το δούμε.. Καλή επιτυχία!




Μερικα χρονια αργοτερα.......

πολυ ωραιο εγω εχω ενα με 12 μπορνες μονο για την καθε ταση (μονο θετικα)

και το V1 της παραπανω φωτογραφιας ειναι -12V

----------


## xaris345

Πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο ρε μεγαλε.Θα ειχες εμπνευση εως φενεται!!!!!!!!!

----------


## asterixx25

Επειδή φτιάχνω και εγώ ενα παρόμοιο, στο δικό μου τροφοδοτικό δεν βρίσκω τα -5V.
Βρίσκω μόνο την τάση +5VSB.
Πως μπορώ να βάλω και αρνητική τάση -5V ?

----------


## gcreator

> Επειδή φτιάχνω και εγώ ενα παρόμοιο, στο δικό μου τροφοδοτικό δεν βρίσκω τα -5V.
> Βρίσκω μόνο την τάση +5VSB.
> Πως μπορώ να βάλω και αρνητική τάση -5V ?



Το λευκό καλώδιο είναι το -5V.
Τσέκαρε το όμως καλού-κακού.

----------


## asterixx25

Δεν έχει λευκό καλώδιο. 
Μόνο ενα γκρί που νομίζω οτι είναι το PWR O.K.

----------


## spiroscfu

το άσπρο είναι τα -5V αλλά σε μερικά είναι προαιρετικό, αν δεν έχεις το άσπρο πάρε από το μπλε τα -12V και με ένα 7905 είσαι ok.

----------


## asterixx25

> αν δεν έχεις το άσπρο πάρε από το μπλε τα -12V και με ένα 7905 είσαι ok.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Αν υπάρχει και κάποιο σχεδικάκι για να κάνω την μετατροπή θα ήμουν ευγνώμων.

----------


## spiroscfu

Για max όμως μέχρι 1Α.

20091191652559491.jpg

----------


## Sotos112233

Εγώ έχω στα χέρια μου ένα τροφοδοτικό Η/Υ, ακριβώς ίδιο με αυτό του Στέργιου, μόνο που είναι στα 350W (T&P-MEIJI MODEL:MEIJI-350 ATX).  Θέλω πραγματικά να το φτάσω στα όριά του τραβόντας 12V και όσα περισσότερα A γίνεται (στο αυτοκόλλητο λέει 16Α) για να το χρησιμοποίησω σε έναν ZVS driver.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ένωσε όλες τις παροχές των 12v σε μία 
βάλε και μία αντίσταση που να καταναλώνει αρκετό ρεύμα στα 5ν και είσαι έτοιμος..
(την αντίσταση την βαζεις για να "βλέπει" καταναλώσεις ο επιτηρητής τάσεων του τροφοδοτικού)

----------


## Filippos Pantazis

Για σου Στέργιο


 Έχω βρει και εγώ πεταμένο ακριβός το ίδιο τροφοδοτικό με το δικό σου.
 Ήθελα και εγώ να κάνω αυτή την πατέντα, χρόνια τώρα.
 Την υλοποίησα, χωρίς απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα με τα ρεύματα εξόδου.
 Δεν χρειάστηκε να βάλω κανένα φορτίο στα 5 volt.   	 	 	 	  Παρά μόνο χρειάστηκε να γειώσω το πράσινο καλώδιο και μου έδωσε 13 αμπέρ στα +12 volt!

  Εσύ έχεις βάλει φορτία;

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Όχι, Φίλιππε, δεν έβαλα αντίσταση. 

Αλλά επίσης δεν είχα ποτέ μεγάλες απαιτήσεις ρεύματος, αφού στην χειρότερη τραβούσα 2Α από τα 12ν.. Δουλεύω κυρίως μικροελεγκτές και κυκλώματα ελέγχου..

Μια χαρά μας έκατσε ο Κινέζος,ε?  :Smile:

----------


## Filippos Pantazis

Τέλεια, πιο καλά δεν θα μπορούσε.
 Εχω στο νού μου κάποια στιγμή να του αλλάξω προληπτικά πυκνωτές, γιατί γενικότερα τους φουσκώνουν.
 Και απο τότε που το βρήκα απλά το χρησιμοποιώ και ούτε ξέρω πόση χρήση έκανε παλιότερα.


 Επίσης θέλω κάποια στιγμή να του βάλω αμπερόμετρο(shunt αντίσταση και display) σε κάθε έξοδο (κοστίζει κάποια αρκετά χρήματα) και και να του βάλω και την μεταβαλλόμενη τάση.
 Μπορείς να δεις την κατασκευή μου εδώ.
 Είναι ενσωματωμένο στο κανάλι του πάγκου.


 Όμως, πολύ θα ήθελα να πέσει στα χέρια μου ένα τροφοδοτικό που να χρειάζεται φορτίο στα 5 και να κάτσω να το ψάξω εκ των έσω και να το τροποποιήσω ώστε να μην χρειάζονται τα φορτία.

----------


## georgz

Άνοιξα ένα παλιό τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή και έχω μια ερώτηση. Το τροφοδοτικό έχει πολλά κόκκινα καλώδια για τα 5V. Εγώ για να πάρω την μέγιστη ένταση στην έξοδο θα πρέπει να έχω όλα τα κόκκινα καλώδια συνδεδεμένα μεταξύ τους και μετά στην έξοδο ή ένα μόνο καλώδιο μπορεί να δώσει την μέγιστη ένταση??

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορεί να τη δώσει και ένα μόνο, αλλά θα έχεις πτώση τάσης και επίσης το καλώδιο θα λιώσει.

----------


## spyropap

Πιθανό είναι να έχει κύκλωμα ελέγχου θερμοκρασίας και να κάνει off.

----------


## Christos E

παρακαλώ να διαγραφή ΛΑΘΟΣ

----------


## Christos E

Γεια σας και απο εμένα. Μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ η κατασκευή του τροφοδοτικού από τον *stergios_[.gr]* που αποφάσισα να κατασκευάσω και εγώ ένα (αν και ψιλοάσχετος απο αυτά αφού ένας απλός φυσικός είμαι με άλλη ειδίκευση... Σας παρουσιάζω λοιπόν και εγώ την κατασκευή μου λίγο τροποποιημένη.
Πιστεύω ότι για απλές εφαρμογές που δεν απαιτούν πολύ ρεύμα (και για διδακτικους σκοπους όπου το χρειάζομαι εγώ) είναι εξαιρετική ιδέα και με πολύ λίγα χρήματα!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29018 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29019 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29020 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29021 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29022

----------


## Christos E

DSCN0131.jpg DSCN0132.jpg DSCN0154.jpg DSCN0155.jpg DSCN0166.jpg

----------

plouf (12-08-12)

----------


## Christos E

DSCN0168.jpg DSCN0171.JPG DSCN0174.jpg DSCN0097.JPG DSCN0144.jpg

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή Χρήστο!
Μπράβο! Καλή αρχή...

----------


## Christos E

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ. Πάρα πολύ καλό το δικό σου και αποφάσισα να το υλοποιήσω και εγώ με λιγοστά χρήματα. Αν και οι γνώσεις μου είναι λιγοστές (ότι θυμάμαι από σχολή-δλδ τιποτα, τα βασικά του λυκείου και ότι λίγα έχω διαβάσει μόνος) ελπίζω να συνεχίσω γιατί πάντα με συνέπαιρνε το σπορ (κυρίως επισκευές). Λέω να φτιάξω έναν συναγερμό με camera για την αποθήκη γιατί μας έχουν.... στο Μαρούσι....

----------


## Sotos112233

Γεια σας και από μένα!
Στην προσπάθειά μου να μετατρέψω το τροφοδοτικό μου σε πάγκου συνάντησα ορισμένα εμπόδια.
Ακολούθησα την παρακάτω συνδεσμολογία:
connection diagram.jpg
Αντί για αντίσταση 10Ω 10W, χρησιμοποίησα δύο αντιστάσεις 22Ω των 5W παράλληλα.
Χωρίς να έχω τίποτα συνδεδεμένο στο +5 ,+12 και -12,  με το που "ανοίγω" τον διάκοπτη του τροφοδοτικού ανάβει το LEDάκι Stand By. Όταν "ανοίγω" και τον διακόπτη του παραπάνω κυκλώματος, το ανεμιστηράκι κάνει το πολύ μία περιστροφή και μετά σταματάει. Το άλλο LEDάκι δεν ανάβει καν. 
Το τροφοδοτικό είναι σχετικά παλιό, αλλά αφαιρέθηκε προσφάτως (χθες) από πλήρως λειτουργικό Η/Υ. Δεν πιστεύω, λοιπόν, να είναι χαλασμένο. Έχει περίπου τις ίδιες προδιαγραφές με αυτό που ανέβαστηκε πρωτήτερα σε αυτό το thread. 
Τι πάει στραβά......????

----------


## electronick1

εγω ακομα ψαχνω το 2005ΑΖ...

----------


## Steveo0o182o0o

επειδη ειμαι αρχαριος μπορεις να μ πεις τι ειδος πυκνωτες εχεις χρησιμοποιησεις ?

----------


## stelios_a

> Γεια σας και από μένα!
> Στην προσπάθειά μου να μετατρέψω το τροφοδοτικό μου σε πάγκου συνάντησα ορισμένα εμπόδια.
> Ακολούθησα την παρακάτω συνδεσμολογία:
> connection diagram.jpg
> Αντί για αντίσταση 10Ω 10W, χρησιμοποίησα δύο αντιστάσεις 22Ω των 5W παράλληλα.
> Χωρίς να έχω τίποτα συνδεδεμένο στο +5 ,+12 και -12,  με το που "ανοίγω" τον διάκοπτη του τροφοδοτικού ανάβει το LEDάκι Stand By. Όταν "ανοίγω" και τον διακόπτη του παραπάνω κυκλώματος, το ανεμιστηράκι κάνει το πολύ μία περιστροφή και μετά σταματάει. Το άλλο LEDάκι δεν ανάβει καν. 
> Το τροφοδοτικό είναι σχετικά παλιό, αλλά αφαιρέθηκε προσφάτως (χθες) από πλήρως λειτουργικό Η/Υ. Δεν πιστεύω, λοιπόν, να είναι χαλασμένο. Έχει περίπου τις ίδιες προδιαγραφές με αυτό που ανέβαστηκε πρωτήτερα σε αυτό το thread. 
> Τι πάει στραβά......????



μηπως συνδεσες στα 3 η στα 12 βολτ τις αντιστασεις   ?    συνδεσε τες με το κοκκινο καλωδιο και με ενα μαυρο

----------


## Steveo0o182o0o

Στεργιε αμα το βολτομετρο μου χρειαζεται 9 βολτ για να τροφοδοτείται τοτε τι κανεις ?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Στεργιε αμα το βολτομετρο μου χρειαζεται 9 βολτ για να τροφοδοτείται τοτε τι κανεις ?



Τότε χρησιμοποιείς LM7809 (http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/LM/LM7805.pdf) με τροφοδοσία από τα 12V...
Είσαι όμως σίγουρος ότι θέλει 9ν? Μήπως έχει εύρως 9ν-24ν και την γλυτώσεις με την έτοιμη τροφοδοσία των 12ν?

----------


## Steveo0o182o0o

> Τότε χρησιμοποιείς LM7809 (http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/LM/LM7805.pdf) με τροφοδοσία από τα 12V...
> Είσαι όμως σίγουρος ότι θέλει 9ν? Μήπως έχει εύρως 9ν-24ν και την γλυτώσεις με την έτοιμη τροφοδοσία των 12ν?



ΣΕ ευχαριστω , το βολτομετρο που βρηκα γραφει πανω 9 ν =, τςρα αυτο τι σημενει ακριβος δεν ξερω γιαυτο λεω πως ειναι 9ν

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> ΣΕ ευχαριστω , το βολτομετρο που βρηκα γραφει πανω 9 ν =, τςρα αυτο τι σημενει ακριβος δεν ξερω γιαυτο λεω πως ειναι 9ν



Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις LM7809..  :Smile:

----------


## Steveo0o182o0o

Σε ευχαριστώ Στεργιε

----------


## Steveo0o182o0o

Στο σημειο που γραφεις  * ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, σε αυτήν την ρύθμιση η τροφοδοσία από την μεταβλητή ταση ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε κύκλωμα που τροφοδοτείται από τις άλλες! ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΟΙΝΗ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ, ΘΑ ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΣΟΥΝ!* τι εννοεις? εξηγησε μου λιγο πιο αναλυτικα

----------


## iliasver

Είναι κανένας που εφάρμοσε αυτήν την κατασκευή? Δείτε το Βίντεο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2oSFpKh_Uw    Έχω μια ερώτηση αν αυτή η μετατροπή είναι αξιόπιστη για αρκετά μεγάλα ampere apo 2A και πάνω μιλάω.

----------


## psiktikos76

Εφτιξα και εγω ενα παρόμοιο τροφοδοτικο και έχω θεματάκι με τον ρυθμηστή τάσης. Όταν συνδέω ηλεκτρικο κατσαβιδι 5V η ταση πεφτει στο μηδεν . Το κυκλωμα του ρυμιστή είναι αυτο στην εικόνα . Έχει κανείς καμια ιδέα ?

----------


## FILMAN

Έχεις ιδέα πόσο ρεύμα μπορεί να δώσει η έξοδος των -12V;

----------


## vagos_89

Καλησπέρα! Έφτιαξα το κύκλωμα με τον lm317T. Στη πρωτη περίπτωση που παίρνω τη γείωση του τροφοδοτικού εχω κανονικά μεταβλητή τάση 1,28-10,5V. Στη δευτερη όταν παίρνω για γείωση τα -12V παίρνω μεταβλητή τάση απο -12V έως 2,4V. Εκανα ελεγχο στο κυκλωμα μου και δεν βρισκω κάποιο λαθος(προφανως θα υπάρχει). Καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να φταιει?

----------


## FILMAN

Ποιο είναι το περίεργο;

----------


## vagos_89

> Ποιο είναι το περίεργο;



Απλά ρώτησα που μπορεί να κάνω λάθος και δεν μπορούσα να πάρω την μεταβλητή ταση μεχρι τα21,75V. Το βρήκα όμως όλα εντάξει.

----------


## FILMAN

Προφανώς είχες αφήσει το μαύρο καλώδιο του πολυμέτρου στο GND του τροφοδοτικού αντί να το βάλεις κι αυτό στην έξοδο των -12V.

----------


## vagos_89

Ακριβως.

----------


## apolonios

Καλημέρα! Πως θα γίνει να ανεβάσουμε (να κάνουμε μεταβλητά) τα 12V με τα πολλά Α ? Κάπου θυμάμαι είχα δει ένα σχέδιο που αναφερόταν μόνο σε ένα ολοκληρωμένο εσωτερικά στο switching supply.
Το βρήκα.  :   http://danyk.cz/at_atx_en.html
Θαα δω σε ένα τροφοδοτικό που έχω αύριο αν ταιριάζει με τα ολοκληρωμένα που γράφει και θα κάνω την επέμβαση
---------
Εχει το WT7520 που είναι λίγο διαφορετικό. Στο PDF εχει ενα τριμερ για v12 ajust που στην πλακέτα το εχουν αντικαταστήσει με αντίσταση 10 k. Αυτο πολεμάω τώρα. Να το αλλάξω με τρίμερ 20k.

----------


## apolonios

Εβαλα το τριμερ σε σειρά με την αντίσταση αφού θέλω να ανέβω στα βολτ, (θέλω να πάω στα 15 που γράφει το άρθρο στα πολωνέζικα γιατί το θέλω για φορτιστή 2 μεγάλων  μπαταριών που έχω σε ένα φωτοβολταϊκο). Ανεβαίνει μόνο στα 13.7 γιατι το ελέγχει ένα άλλο ποδαράκι το οποίο θα το πειράξω και αυτό. Δίνει μέχρι 18 Α που τα έφτασα σιγα-σιγά προσθέτωντας παράλληλα σύρματα χρωμονικελίνης και δεν έφτασε να διακόψει ακόμη. Ισως το κάνει από υπερθέρμανση. (Στο αυτοκόλλητο γράφει 17-14Α). Στην αρχή έβαζα μια λάμπα αυτοκινήτου που θέλει 4Α αλλά κρύα πολύ περισσότερα (το πολύμετρο δείχνει στιγμιαία 7), και το έκλεινε αμέσως!
Το τροφοδοτικό είναι Safepower 400W

----------


## apolonios

Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα hackerspace στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Οποιος θέλει, ας μου πάρει και στο εξι-εννια-31222169, Μάκης
Και στο opacun.blogspot.gr

----------


## kioan

> Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα hackerspace στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Οποιος θέλει, ας μου πάρει και στο εξι-εννια-31222169, Μάκης
> Και στο opacun.blogspot.gr



Μπαίνεις σε forum, κάνεις ερώτηση και περιμένεις να σε πάρουν στο κινητό για να σου απαντήσουν;  :Huh:

----------


## lepouras

> Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα hackerspace στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Οποιος θέλει, ας μου πάρει και στο εξι-εννια-31222169, Μάκης
> Και στο opacun.blogspot.gr



και το πρώτο θέμα που βρήκες μπροστά σου είπες να να μπεις να ρωτήσεις έτσι?

----------


## apolonios

Ποιούς να ρωτήσω ρε? Τα σκατά μου? Εχετε δει τι γράφετε? 100 μηνύματα για ένα πάνελ. Να το βγάλετε στο μουσείο μοντέρνας Τέχνης στη Νέα Υόρκη ρε!

----------

picdev (30-08-16)

----------


## leosedf

Στο 6931222169 είπατε κύριε Μάκη Σαβ......?

Έγινε!

Μόνιμο ban.

----------


## finos

ασχετο αλλα leosedf πως έβαλες εικόνα  στην υπογραφή σ 
;

----------


## leosedf

Είμαστε ζευγάρι με τον διαχειριστή και επειδή του κανα τρελίτσες μου έκανε τη χάρη  :Lol:

----------


## Dbnn

> ασχετο αλλα leosedf πως έβαλες εικόνα  στην υπογραφή σ 
> ;



Δεν τα ρωτανε αυτα Βαγγελα.....

----------

